
Show HN: YouTube alternative for your kids without ads and sexualized content - evex
http://jelliesapp.com
======
matt_the_bass
How does this make money?

~~~
evex
I have no idea, in-app purchases maybe?

~~~
matt_the_bass
Oh? This isn’t one of your projects?

~~~
evex
I wish it was, it's a nice project.

I wanted to create something similar before I knew Jelliesapp existed, so I
don't think I'm going to be making it again

~~~
matt_the_bass
Why not make your own? Jellies app is clearly not an established
brand/product. To me that means that they’ve only verified that someone else
thinks your idea is a good one. Maybe your version will be the one that gets
established.

~~~
evex
I have to look on why their product didn't get established, they've put in
enough effort to make this product a good on.

